# 10 weeks & blood clot under placenta



## mummy89

Hi all,
This is my first time using this site, hoping to get some good feedback to settle my nerves!
I have a 3 year old daughter and in may this year had a "missed miscarriage" at 13 weeks. There was no obvious reason for the miscarriage, my bloodwork came back fine. Medical history wise I do suffer from reoccuring ovarian cysts and I have varicose veins IN my uterus.
I am now currently almost 10 weeks pregnant (pregnancy #3) I visited my midwife today to discuss the viability ultrasound I had done last week. Apparently I have a small "black spot", she didn't go into too much detail and was rather rude about the whole situation (will be changing midwives but that is a different story) although she did say it was something about a hematoma or haemorrage and it is a small blood clot underneath the placenta and do expect to have some spot bleeding. Well I've been busy googling- as you do- and from what I've read I should be prepared for quite serious bleeding and the likelihood of my pregnancy going on much further isn't looking good? I have had no bleeding what so ever. I was wondering is it possible that the scan actually picked up on a bulging varicose vein and they have not noted that I have them? How serious is a small blood clot?
Any information would be greatly appreciated!
Thank you!


----------



## Ladybugs

Hi mummy89

I think the blood clot she may be referring to is called a sub chorionic hematoma or haemorrage. I have one that is fairly large at 55mmx50mm and is positioned just behind the baby. I had a massive bleed of bright red blood at 11.5 weeks and thought that I had miscarried (I also had a mmc in may). 

They did an ultrasound that morning and found that baby was absolutely fine and completely oblivious to what was going on! I had another scan a few days later just to check on babys progress and he/she is still doing well. Since the heavy bleed I have still been bleeding but not very heavy and its very dark in colour which is good according to my midwife as it is old blood. 

I have also been told not worry about the clot as the majority of them heal themselves by 20 weeks and there is nothing they can do to help you or baby except tell you to rest, especially when you are bleeding. If you are not bleeding yet then I would just be careful when lifting things and try not to over do it etc.. 

If you Google, yes you will find horror stories (but you will find them about anything if you look hard enough!) but the majority of women with a sch go on to have a healthy happy baby (I think my midwife told me only 1-3% of women go on to miscarry and thats mainly if the sch is around very early on, e.g. 5-7 weeks or is very large and hasnt resolved by 20 weeks). We are at a higher risk of premature labour but again thats only if the sch hasnt resolved itself by the 20 week ish mark.

Hope this helps! :flower:


----------



## mummy89

Thanks for that! It's comforting to know that you also have one and have had a mmc also. I guess I am just more anxious due to the miscarriage even though I understand the chances of a second one are as likely as the first one was.
Just curious, you said you had a massive bleed? Am I to expect something similar to the mmc bleed? I am unsure of the size of the clot or the positioning, my midwife obviously didnt feel the need to go into any more detail than "oh you have a clot under you placenta expect a bleed". I only found out I should be resting and taking it easy from researching it. Shouldn't I be scheduled in for another ultrasound?
My morning sickness isn't very bad this morning and now it has me worried that perhaps my pregnancy symptoms are disappearing.

Thanks again :)


----------



## Ladybugs

I think it depends on the size of the hematoma really. I had a massive bleed as from what I can gather I had two hematomas. They think the big bleed was caused by hematoma 1 which has now disapeared. I have been spotting brown blood since then tho and they think that is hematoma 2. If you have a large hematoma (does it not say in your notes how big yours is?) then yes you may have a big bleed, but if only small they you may only have some spotting - difficult to say really! The big bleed I did have was way worse then my mmc bleed - it was as if someone had turned a tap on full blast, but it only lasted a few minutes and then stopped. Thankfully I was in the hospital when it happened. I had to ask for a second u/s to check on the hematoma, they weren't going to just give me one. 
I know its awful but I think you are just going to have to wait and see what happens. Make sure you are taking it easy and definately no lifting!! Your clot may dissolve on its own without you even spotting. If you do bleed just go straight to the hospital and get checked out and if your still worried in a couple of weeks demand a 2nd u/s. 
Good luck :flower:


----------



## mummy89

I'm having alot of issues with my current midwife due to her lack of professionalism, I don't know why I even went back to her after the miscarriage I should've gone with my instincts and gone with someone else.. sooo i'm trying to find someone who can take me on now. Fingers crossed! 
Midwife hasn't explained a thing about the hematoma all she said was "something something something hemorrhage.. ah that's basically a clot under you placenta.. expect a bleed". Left it at that, pretty much made the whole situation totally uncomfortable to approach again and then gave me like a 15 minute lecture about the 12 week screening. 
I don't have any copies of my notes and my midwife has my book so I'm not sure of measurements. The radiologist just said it was a small black spot and didn't seem that concerned, congratulated me on my pregnancy etc and didn't call a DR in so I'm guessing it is only small. I just like to be prepared and know what's going on!


----------



## Garnet

Mummy89, 
I went through a Sub Chronic Hematomia and I bled alot like I was on my period and had clots. I thought I lost the baby at the time but it wasn't the case. I went in for an ultrasound the following week and had a healthy hb. The hematomia has since corrected itself and it is gone but it scared the crap out of me.. Sometimes those hematomia corrects itself in the second trimester and sometimes it doesn't. Sorry you have to deal with this but about 20% of pregnant women develop this condition...


----------



## Carry22

Hi ladies :flower:

So glad I found this thread!!

I am currently 13+5 in my second pregnancy after m/c at 15 wks in june. I had a bleed last sunday and scan showed a small hematoma at lower end of placenta (so it says in my notes). Bleeding only lasted for a few hours although I passed quite a big clot and then turned brown for a few days and has now gone. 

I'm still in a total panic about it though. I couldn't believe it when I saw the blood it was just devastating after managing almost 13 wks with none. I'm not due back for a scan for another 2 weeks but I'm worried the hematoma is not gone and I'm going to bleed again. 

My consultant didn't seem to worried about it (easy for him to say!!) so i suppose that's reassuring. 

I had a lot of bleeding in my last pregnancy - from 5 weeks - and I remember seeing a large dark patch on my early scans which I know now must've been a large hematoma. I'm so annoyed I was never told this :growlmad:

Mummy 89 - my nausea more or less disappeared after 10 weeks so try not to worry too much :hugs: are you scheduled for another scan yet?? I'm thinking of phoning my EPU to go in next week - I think I'll worry myself to death if I have to wait 2 weeks!!


----------



## mummy89

Hi carry22,

I can totally understand how you must've felt seeing blood especially after going through a miscarriage. I have had no bleeding yet whatsoever so at the moment it is just a wait and see.. every time I go to the loo it's like "is this going to be the time when I see blood". My morning sickness has come back and hit me twice as hard in the last couple of days, all I can really manage is lying on the couch most of the day I have no energy to do anything and just want to vomit at the thought of food. 
I have a photo of my last ultrasound done at 8 weeks and from what I can see there is a definite dark shading out side of the sack half the size (if not almost the same) as the baby. I'm just hoping it corrects itself. 
My midwife didn't organise another ultrasound, she just brushed it off. I understand that they're quite common but given my history I would expect her to be a bit more considerate. Her lack of interest isn't must reassurance considering when I had my miscarriage I went 5 weeks with the baby "dead" before she bothered to take note and even then all she did was organise a scan and refused to see me. She sounds like a top lady doesn't she! 

Garnet: Thanks for your comment, it is reassuring that other women have been through the same thing!


----------

